# laparoscopy waiting time



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Hello, am quite new...diagnosed just last week with hydros and have been advised to have a laparoscopy and probably tubes clipped in prep for IVF. Just today found out the wait for the lap is going to be up to 9 months and am just gutted...have been told it will be another 8 weeks after that before can start IVF...maybe stupidly but we had hopes of starting out first IVF cycle soon in the new year...just wondered how long other people had had to wait for similar procedures..?

Thanks...feel a bit like this is one knock after another at the moment...was just getting my head round the fact that we definitely won't be able to conceive naturally..and now to be told it could be a year or maybe even more before we can even get started, I feel like I've just been knocked over all over again.

Thanks x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi highlove,  sorry for the wait. I know it's frustrating. 

For what it's worth I think that's about right for non-urgent procedures and yours would be classed as that. I had a lap a few years ago for endo - I was in excruciating pain with it almost all the time. I had a 6 month way from the decision to do the lap to the operation and then, only because I phoned up and nagged (or it would have been longer). What you might be able to do is phone up the cons and say you are willing to take a cacenllation at short notice (if you are in a position to do so) and then they might be a chance of having it sooner. Alternatively, you could see if you can have it done privately (possibly by the same cons). There's a cost implication to that which you would have to consider though.

C~x


----------



## shahina (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Highgrove

I had to wait 12 weeks for my lap. I was also diagnosed with hydro's. 
9 months seems too long from my perspective. Please contact your local PCT who should give you an indication of how long you should expect to wait. I would also go back and see my GP and voice you concerns about the waiting time. The GP could possibly write a letter to the hospital, thereby reducing the time your having to wait.

Good luck and all the best.
Shahina


----------



## glc2 (May 26, 2010)

hello

i know exactly how u feel, everything seems to take an age and its just heartbreaking having to wait for it all!  and i mean it all! there are so many different things we have to go through and be tested for.

im currently waiting for my lap and dye.  i had my consultation on the 2nd aug and got the letter through just over a week ago to book a date for it.  due to my work commitments and weddings galore i had to go for the 7th oct so fingers crossed!  i could of however got it as early as 16 sept which is fab considering i was told it can be up to 8 months!!!!!!!  i was totally destroyed when they told me this.

i wish u luckand hope it comes through quickly for you.  you could always phone up weekly or every 2 weeks to see if they have any cancellations?!?!?!

good luck and best wishes

glc2


----------

